# Browning "Sticky Stock" - Need some suggestions



## gawesw

I have a Browning X-Bolt rifle with the synthetic stock.  Browning used something called "dura touch" on these stocks and after a few years the chemicals begin to breakdown and the stock becomes sticky.  Browning will replace it but it's a pain to ship it back to them and then wait approx 9 months to get your rifle back.

I thinking about having someone just strip the stock and either refinish it or hydro dip it.  Does anyone know of someone in the Atlanta/Athens area that could do something like that?

Or..any other suggestions.  It's now more than annoying, it's gotten so sticky that any little dirt/debris sticks to it and you can't get it off.  I love the gun, it fits me perfectly and is wicked accurate.  I don't want to get rid of it, just need to get this stock issue fixed.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dub

Looks like they are saying 6 months maximum......maybe that allows enough time for next deer season ???  




https://duratouchsupport.browning.com


_*TAKEN FROM ABOVE LINK........*_


DURA-TOUCH CLAIM RESOLUTION PROCESS
7.1 Browning represents that through the period described in 5.12 above, it will maintain a page on its website with contact information, including a toll-free phone number, by which Class Members may get their Dura-Touch coated firearm serviced from Browning. .
7.2 Once a Class Member notifies Browning, either by e-mail or telephone, of a potential deterioration issue, Browning will promptly send the customer a pre-paid shipping label. The customer will then package the affected firearm and send it to Browning's Service Center in Arnold, Missouri using the shipping label provided by Browning.
7.3 Once the packaged firearm arrives at Browning's Service Center, a service technician will inspect the firearm to confirm that the Dura-Touch shows signs of deterioration and that the firearm qualifies for a repair under the Dura-Touch Claim Resolution Process.
7.4 Qualified Repairs. Based on the firearm model, the service technician will then determine whether the firearm qualifies for either of three service methods that will be carried out on the affected firearm. The service method carried out on the qualified firearm will be chosen by Browning in its sole and absolute discretion. The three service methods will be as follows:
7.4.1 Parts Replacement. Browning has worked with its manufacturers to produce non-Dura-Touch replacement parts (i.e., stocks and forearms) for most potentially affected firearms. The replacement parts will be of equal quality, but will use a clear-coat protectant rather than the Dura-Touch coating. When Browning's replacement part inventory allows, Browning's service technicians will remove and discard the deteriorating parts and install the replacement stocks and forearms. Due to the short turnaround time of a replacement service, as compared to the lengthier turnaround time of an actual repair of the affected parts (as described directly below), an outright replacement of the affected parts will be the preferred service method.
7.4.2 Parts Repair. In the event that replacement parts are not in Browning's service inventory, or are otherwise not available for a particular firearm model, Browning will repair the deteriorating parts. Browning has engaged the services of at least four third-party service vendors that have the capability, know-how, and necessary equipment to properly repair a deteriorating firearm. Following an internal inspection of the firearm, Browning will send the firearm to one of its third-party service vendors. The service vendor will strip the Dura-Touch coating from the affected parts, carry out a sophisticated water

9
Case: 3:17-cv-00143-MPM-JMV Doc #: 48-3 Filed: 11/12/18 10 of 57 PageID #: 279
transfer printing process to apply a particular camouflage pattern to the parts (i.e., hydro-dipping), and then finish the repair through the application of a clear-coat protectant.
7.4.3 Firearm Replacement. In the event the firearm parts are not able to be replaced or repaired in a reasonable and financially sound manner, in Browning’s sole and absolute discretion, Browning will provide the consumer with a new Browning firearm of equal or greater value.
7.5 Following the service of a firearm, Browning's service department will carry out a function test. The function test includes a visual inspection of the firearm, a verification that the trigger-pull and other firearm mechanics are within specification, and lastly a test fire with live ammunition.
7.6 Following a successful function test, the firearm will be packaged by Browning and returned to the Class Member at no cost.
7.7 Browning will commit to a turnaround time (from receipt of the firearm to return of the firearm) of six (6) months for those firearms that take advantage of the Dura-Touch Service Plan.


----------



## gawesw

Appreciate the detail.  I actually tried shipping it back and UPS gave me a ton of grief because I didn't have Browning's FFL number.  ??  I tried calling Browning with no luck.  If I can find someone to dip it for me I would prefer that route.


----------



## 280 Man

gawesw said:


> I have a Browning X-Bolt rifle with the synthetic stock.  Browning used something called "dura touch" on these stocks and after a few years the chemicals begin to breakdown and the stock becomes sticky.  Browning will replace it but it's a pain to ship it back to them and then wait approx 9 months to get your rifle back.
> 
> I thinking about having someone just strip the stock and either refinish it or hydro dip it.  Does anyone know of someone in the Atlanta/Athens area that could do something like that?
> 
> Or..any other suggestions.  It's now more than annoying, it's gotten so sticky that any little dirt/debris sticks to it and you can't get it off.  I love the gun, it fits me perfectly and is wicked accurate.  I don't want to get rid of it, just need to get this stock issue fixed.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Unless this was the only rifle I owned and needed it I would let Browning fix the issue  regardless of turnaround time.

_Georgia Hydrographics_ - 3945 Hwy 172, Comer, _Georgia_ 30629

http://atlantahydroimaging.com/pricing-2/


----------



## frankwright

If you call and get the shipping label, UPS or FedEx will come to your house to pickit up if that is what you want to do or take it to a shipping service. The label will be ready to ship you won't have to show anything.
I would be afraid whatever is in the stock will creep out again. I would send it in!


----------



## GSUQUAD

gawesw said:


> Appreciate the detail.  I actually tried shipping it back and UPS gave me a ton of grief because I didn't have Browning's FFL number.  ??  I tried calling Browning with no luck.  If I can find someone to dip it for me I would prefer that route.


A friend of mine told me ups gave him grief so he went to fed ex, no issue.  I went to fed ex, manager came out asked if sending to ffl, I said yes he said no problem.  Not a Browning issue but a barreled action I had to ship.  Hope this may help.  Honestly next time I may just say it's something else, the girl looked at me like a criminal that needed the law called on.


----------



## Darkhorse

Good thing to know. I have a Browning Maxus Special Purpose with the duro touch camo. I have been told the finish would eventually peel off. I was also told not to use harsh cleaning chemicals as they also made it peel off.
The gun must be 8-10 years old by now with no signs of peeling. I don't use it much and I'm real careful about gun cleaning products when I do use it.
It's just good to know Browning will step up to fix it if needed.


----------



## JeffinPTC

Wonder why Browning won't just send the stock.  Seems like if you own a serial number in the affected range they would just send a new one and let you throw out the old.
And 6 months?  I have a Beretta Storm that the lower cracked.  Took a month to Accokeek.  My son sent his HK45 back to Columbus for repair on a Monday.  Guy called at noon Tuesday to confirm address, and the pistol was back Wed 1030.​


----------



## tad1

JeffinPTC said:


> Wonder why Browning won't just send the stock.  Seems like if you own a serial number in the affected range they would just send a new one and let you throw out the old.
> And 6 months?  I have a Beretta Storm that the lower cracked.  Took a month to Accokeek.  My son sent his HK45 back to Columbus for repair on a Monday.  Guy called at noon Tuesday to confirm address, and the pistol was back Wed 1030.​



I was wondering the same thing?  Couldn’t you just pull the bbl action out and replace?


----------



## gawesw

To be honest the lack of customer support from Browning has been disappointing.  This issue was brought to a class action suit by a guy out of Mississippi.  If not, I am not sure Browning would even be standing behind this issue.  I have had minor issues with Ruger, Mossberg and Keltec over the years they are were great to work with.  I was just going to replace the stock with an after market stock but can't find one.


----------



## Darkhorse

I'm remembering some things now. The first shots from my Maxus was from a duck blind. First trip had no jams. But it got worse from there and I decided to call Browning.
I talked to an older fellow (I was younger then) who didn't seem to know anything. He first said Browning had never heard of the trigger problems. Then he started accusing me of trapping the trigger and refused to furnish me a shipping label as the problem was me, not the shotgun. He was very rude.
After the call I was feeling very down. I felt like I had just bought a $1500 dollar shotgun that wouldn't function half the time. So I just gave up, stuck it in the case and have't tried shooting it in years.
I'm thinking it might be time to try Browning again.


----------



## model88_308

gawesw said:


> Appreciate the detail.  I actually tried shipping it back and UPS gave me a ton of grief because I didn't have Browning's FFL number.  ??  I tried calling Browning with no luck.  If I can find someone to dip it for me I would prefer that route.



You might try getting Browning to send you a box and shipping label. With that, you can have UPS pick it up at your house. They will also deliver it back to you at your house.

You can also ship the rifle to Browning from your local post office, and Browning ship it directly back to you FedEx.


----------



## nmurph

Don't tell anyone it's a gun unless they ask...it's machine parts!


----------



## Quepos1

I have done business with Browning and have found them to be very responsive and fair. Most recently I fouled up some parts on my Buckmark pistol which I have owned for thirty years. I took it to a local authorized repair facility and they were unable to repair it. We sent it to Browning which repaired it sent it back with no charge.


----------



## triple play

I sent my abolt mountain ti back to Browning a couple of years ago because of the same sticky stock. Fairly smooth process. The turn around was quicker than they said. I am happy with the results and with the response from Browning. They sent the shipping label and my local gun shop sent it in for me.


----------



## Stihl 064

gawesw said:


> I have a Browning X-Bolt rifle with the synthetic stock.  Browning used something called "dura touch" on these stocks and after a few years the chemicals begin to breakdown and the stock becomes sticky.  Browning will replace it but it's a pain to ship it back to them and then wait approx 9 months to get your rifle back.
> 
> I thinking about having someone just strip the stock and either refinish it or hydro dip it.  Does anyone know of someone in the Atlanta/Athens area that could do something like that?
> 
> Or..any other suggestions.  It's now more than annoying, it's gotten so sticky that any little dirt/debris sticks to it and you can't get it off.  I love the gun, it fits me perfectly and is wicked accurate.  I don't want to get rid of it, just need to get this stock issue fixed.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I had a winchester do same thing I took it apart and stripped it with citrus strip and had it hydro dipped.


----------



## spencer12

Haven’t had to send anything back to them but I have contacted them through email a couple times asking about some of their rifle options. Each time they emailed me back in no more than a day and a half. 
On a side note, I’ve emailed Benelli 3 times in the past 3 weeks and I’m still waiting on a response.


----------



## Stihl 064

spencer12 said:


> Haven’t had to send anything back to them but I have contacted them through email a couple times asking about some of their rifle options. Each time they emailed me back in no more than a day and a half.
> On a side note, I’ve emailed Benelli 3 times in the past 3 weeks and I’m still waiting on a response.


Your benelli is doing it too.


----------



## spencer12

Stihl 064 said:


> Your benelli is doing it too.


Negative, I emailed Benelli about a sbe3 and some of their available options.


----------



## Stihl 064

Ok cool. That's my next investment I need to sell some pro ported  chainsaws I built first


----------



## Goon

Darkhorse said:


> Good thing to know. I have a Browning Maxus Special Purpose with the duro touch camo. I have been told the finish would eventually peel off. I was also told not to use harsh cleaning chemicals as they also made it peel off.
> The gun must be 8-10 years old by now with no signs of peeling. I don't use it much and I'm real careful about gun cleaning products when I do use it.
> It's just good to know Browning will step up to fix it if needed.


Just got my MAXUS back. Brand new stock and had it back in three weeks.


----------



## Dub

Goon said:


> Just got my MAXUS back. Brand new stock and had it back in three weeks.




Awesome.  You were back in business in no time.


----------



## john386

I just went through this process with a X Bolt. It was very easy. Call 1 800 322 4626. Explain you have a sticky stock and have your serial # ready. Browning will email a prepaid UPS shipping label. I had to remove my scope and mounts. Package your rifle up and take it to a UPS facility for shipping. 2-3 weeks later I had my rifle back with a new stock with a similar texture to that of a stock found on the A Bolt II. Adult signature is required for return delivery. Browning can no longer ship you a stock as part of the class action lawsuit.


----------



## Stihl 064

It will do it again. It's just best to strip all that **** off spend 100 bucks and get it hydro dipped as I did. The oils in your hands the cleaners and dett eat thst soft touch rubber off. It did it on a VW jetta I had too. That soft touch rubber was coming of console my window and power locks. When I got rid of it.. Getting it hydro dipped is the best way to go. I wish I could upload the 270 wsm stainless barrel I had hydro dipped it came out Awsome. For some reason it says files to big when I try to  load pics


----------



## Big7

I just read far enough down the thread to say I'd DEFINITELY send it back and let Browning take care of that.

All the dips and coatings in the world won't fix that. I recently retired from the plastics industry. Mosty injection molding. The stock you have is the same it will be forevermore, through and through. That's the nature of molded plastics.

What ever clean off, scrape off, beat off with a stick or whatever won't change the composition of the plastic it was molded with.

It will, without a doubt give you the same result down the road. Take it from a plastics professional with nearly 40 years in the business. Not a matter of "it" just a matter of "when".

Your stock definitely needs to be replaced. In negotiations with Browning, you will need have some kind of reassurance that the replacement stock is molded from a material different from the original you are replacing. Otherwise, you will be right back in the same boat.

If they are unable to provide you with that specific, not so small request, you probably need to see if that rifle comes in wood that they can replace, have them get you some cash to go to an aftermarket stock.

Hope this was not to long winded and was helpful to you. My 2 cents.?


----------



## TommySmith59

gawesw said:


> I have a Browning X-Bolt rifle with the synthetic stock.  Browning used something called "dura touch" on these stocks and after a few years the chemicals begin to breakdown and the stock becomes sticky.  Browning will replace it but it's a pain to ship it back to them and then wait approx 9 months to get your rifle back.
> 
> I thinking about having someone just strip the stock and either refinish it or hydro dip it.  Does anyone know of someone in the Atlanta/Athens area that could do something like that?
> 
> Or..any other suggestions.  It's now more than annoying, it's gotten so sticky that any little dirt/debris sticks to it and you can't get it off.  I love the gun, it fits me perfectly and is wicked accurate.  I don't want to get rid of it, just need to get this stock issue fixed.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Don’t know if it’s any help but I removed the dura coat with alcohol and cotton cloth and lots of elbow grease, then put a clear coat on it... it looks really good.. I was pleasantly surprised when I got done... takes about 4-5 hours between cleaning and drying times


----------



## TommySmith59

After I was done


----------



## nmurph

Welcome to the Joint!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Dub has it right it post #2. Did it with an A-bolt. Filled out paperwork online, got shipping label, removed scope, packaged, sent, returned with new stock in a few weeks.


----------



## Hareshunting

TommySmith59 said:


> Don’t know if it’s any help but I removed the dura coat with alcohol and cotton cloth and lots of elbow grease, then put a clear coat on it... it looks really good.. I was pleasantly surprised when I got done... takes about 4-5 hours between cleaning and drying times


Did the same to my SX3


----------



## Vinootz

Browning received my rifle mid December. It will be shipped back to me shortly. They stripped the Duratouch and refinished it. That’s about 6 weeks maybe seven or eight in total by time I get it. 

Update/Edit: 7 weeks total time and Browning did an outstanding 
job! Kudos to Browning for spectacular service! I am thrilled with the outcome. The rifle looks
beautiful and problem solved.


----------



## BigDGGGp

Realize this is an older thread; however, I sent my complete Browning Maxus shotgun with DuraCoat sticky stock to Browning under recall with a prepaid label in August 2021.  I called in October and was given an estimated return of 9 February 2022.  To my surprise I received shotgun back 9 December 2021.  Upon opening the boxes, I was heart broken.  The replacement coating Mossy.....<whatever> portion seems pretty good although much thinner than the original Duracoat.  The thinness isn't the issue, it is the overspray and the overflow at junctions.  For example: where the stock meets the rubber butt plate, there is a huge ridge.  On the receiver is similar issue a ridge where coating meets or ends and, normally, bare metal beginning. The biggest issue/issues are the smudges of melted plastic/glue filled fingerprints on what should have been shiny metal in and out of the barrel where it is inserted into receiver. There are acid type stains all over inside and outside bare metal within barrel and within the receiver.  There was so much crude on barrel that it would not slide into receiver, in other words it could not be assembled.  Guessing no gunsmith review after contractor coated shotgun?
I have just begun to contact Browning, so am anxious to see how they react.  This was a beautiful, classy shotgun, now I feel Browning should be ashamed.  I will post any update. My excitement was replaced with sorrow, hopefully we can recover the shotgun's quality and beauty.
(Pictures not best)
Update: 14 December - Got a PrePaid return doc to return to Browning for 2nd time. Nice customer service.


----------



## Dub

BigDGGGp said:


> Realize this is an older thread; however, I sent my complete Browning Maxus shotgun with DuraCoat sticky stock to Browning under recall with a prepaid label in July 2021.  I called in October and was given an estimated return of 9 February 2022.  To my surprise I received shotgun back 9 December 2021.  Upon opening the boxes, I was heart broken.  The replacement coating Mossy.....<whatever> portion seems pretty good although much thinner than the original Duracoat.  The thinness isn't the issue, it is the overspray and the overflow at junctions.  For example: where the stock meets the rubber butt plate, there is a huge ridge.  On the receiver is similar issue a ridge where coating meets or ends and, normally, bare metal beginning. The biggest issue/issues are the smudges of melted plastic/glue filled fingerprints on what should have been shiny metal in and out of the barrel where it is inserted into receiver. There are acid type stains all over inside and outside bare metal within barrel and within the receiver.  There was so much crude on barrel that it would not slide into receiver, in other words it could not be assembled.  Guessing no gunsmith review after contractor coated shotgun?
> I have just begun to contact Browning, so am anxious to see how they react.  This was a beautiful, classy shotgun, now I feel Browning should be ashamed.  I will post any update. My excitement was replaced with sorrow, hopefully we can recover the shotgun's quality and beauty.



It would be interesting to see pics of what you were sent back.


----------



## bnew17

I sent my Browning Silver 12 ga last year. It took them about 7-8 months to send it back. They did a really good job. I will post a picture if I remember.


----------



## BigDGGGp

9 months later my formerly Duracoat shotgun returned. Great news, Thanks Browning!!  "I received my Browning Maxus 12 gauge shotgun 5 April 2022 in outstanding condition with new camo coating, Clean of finger prints-goo-overspray, and able to reassemble!" (Second and last time related to sticky Duracoat).  Customer Service worked with me and I am finally happy with final product.  Wow never thought it would take over 9 months.   It's pretty and now to see if they took misses out too!


----------



## jfish

Hope camo coating sticks.  I have new wicked wings that has been handled very little and camo is coming off right where you hold it.  No bug spray was used so I know that wasnt what took it off.


----------



## king killer delete

I got a A5 I love to shot but oil has go the stock sticky


----------

